# 150th Open @ St Andrews ballot



## Fabia999 (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey All,

I was succesful in the ballot for tickets. Has anybody else got good news?


----------



## C7usk (Oct 18, 2021)

Yeah just heard from good lady we have 4no for Sat and Sun... Kinda hoping they are individual tickets and not a weekend ticket.. As we will prob just go on the Sat and watch the final day on the tele.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Oct 18, 2021)

Only managed to get tickets for the Tuesday practice. But better than nothing


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 18, 2021)

I have an email and am rather disappointed. I only got the Wednesday, not sure I'll bother.


----------



## C7usk (Oct 18, 2021)

Wow, never actually realised they would be so difficult to get.. 🤯.. I reckon there will be a lot for sale come early next year when people who have been successful can put the ones they never wanted back for resale legitimately at cost price...


----------



## GGTTH (Oct 18, 2021)

I stupidly applied for Thurs - Sun thinking I could opt out if I didn't get the day I wanted.

Now I have a ticket for all 4. I mean, delighted and all that but there is a slim chance I'll be able to make all 4. I presume if I just purchase the 4, I can sell on the ones I don't need? Or am I stuffed?


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 18, 2021)

Got tickets for the Tuesday practice. Didn't realise the prices had gone up so much, £45 for a practice day seems a lot


----------



## C7usk (Oct 18, 2021)

I think you need to take the lot of them GGTTH. Or not at all... Which is a healthy outlay.... You can resale to others who want unwanted tickets early next year.... I also hope you can split the tickets so to speak...


----------



## Dogma (Oct 19, 2021)

Have managed to get tickets in the ballot for the Tuesday practice session.

The plan is to fly up from Bristol to Edinburgh on the Monday evening, stay overnight and then fly back on the Tuesday after the practice round although I’ve heard the traffic will be crap and we may end up having to leave reasonably early to get to the airport in time.

What are my best options for somewhere to stay on the Monday evening?

I was thinking perhaps the Open puts on a free bus from outside of St Andrew’s for the tournament and we stay near there?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## C7usk (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi Dogma, am impressed.. Flying up for the practice day. You have a lot of options really. Although these will quickly disappear as folk get told whether they have tickets or not. Staying in the Fife / Dundee area on the Monday your looking at £120 give or take ( much dearer if you want) . I know the open puts on bus transfers from Leuchars train station. ( nearest station to st andrews) on playing days. Am not sure bout practice days. You could stay in Edinburgh ( not cheap but decent night out) or even a town outside for a cheaper stay and get the train up on the Tuesday... The traffic won't be  bad as vast majority get the train and the bus transfer... I'm goin from Livingston... Train into Edinburgh.. Get connection to Leuchars... Jump on bus... Job done. 
P.S there is a tram stop at Edinburgh Airport now which you can take to get into Edinburgh centre to get a connecting train... Hope ya have a good one and the weather's good... I actually can't wait already. Buzzing... Even though St Andrews is flat as hell and you can't see much unless your in a stand... Who cares.. Get next to a tee and watch the pros in action... Get some overpriced Stella in a plastic glass n spend freely at the merch tent.. Lol. Njoy.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 20, 2021)

Once you have tickets, the Open's own camping/glamping village may be of interest: https://www.stayattheopen.com/camping

Details on the Park & Rides haven't been announced yet that I can see. In my experience these are generally the best way to shuttle in. Extra trains are generally scheduled to run to Leuchars station but at peak times they are busier options than the Park & Ride, again just in my experience from the last couple of times. 

Good luck finding any accommodation in Fife. It seems to be fully booked unless you're willing to spend five figures as a group.

Dundee & Angus are better travel options than Edinburgh in my opinion but there isn't as much hotel capacity as there is in Edinburgh. Also appreciate people prefer the Edinburgh nightlife but plan for over 2 hours of travelling between Edinburgh and St Andrews compared to much less than 1 hour from Dundee.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 20, 2021)

No email for me yet, still got my fingers crossed.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 20, 2021)

This ballot for the Open is I think the R&A trying and make tickets for future Opens seem as prized and as hard to come by as Wimbledon show-court tickets...therefore price hikes over and above inflation will come to, by creating the illusion of demand outstripping supply


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 20, 2021)

Still yet to receive an email, fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 20, 2021)

No email received, so I am not holding out much hope.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 20, 2021)

The Open really has become a must see event. I remember just rocking up on the day to Lytham, Carnoustie, Hoylake and St Andrews and paying for a day ticket on tehe door with no issue!

It's the best tournament in golf for me so I am super happy that it sells out now.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 20, 2021)

Assume they will wait to see who accepts or declines the tickets and then re- offer declined tickets to the rest of us but not am thinking the chances are pretty slim!  In some ways it solves the issues of where I’d stay over, heard some silly prices for areas close by being banded about.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 20, 2021)

HarrogateHacker said:



			Assume they will wait to see who accepts or declines the tickets and then re- offer declined tickets to the rest of us but not am thinking the chances are pretty slim!  In some ways it solves the issues of where I’d stay over, heard some silly prices for areas close by being banded about.
		
Click to expand...

We have accommodation in Dunfermline now I need the tickets.
I haven't given up hope yet, as per the R&A Website; "Due to the huge level of interest, we anticipate that this process could take a number of weeks and individuals may be notified about the success of their application at different stages". 
There's hpoe yet.


----------



## Fabia999 (Oct 21, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			We have accommodation in Dunfermline now I need the tickets.
I haven't given up hope yet, as per the R&A Website; "Due to the huge level of interest, we anticipate that this process could take a number of weeks and individuals may be notified about the success of their application at different stages".
There's hpoe yet.
		
Click to expand...

You are given 10 days buy your tickets before they are released. I expect the next wave might be the 28th


----------



## Dogma (Oct 24, 2021)

C7usk said:



			Hi Dogma, am impressed.. Flying up for the practice day. You have a lot of options really. Although these will quickly disappear as folk get told whether they have tickets or not. Staying in the Fife / Dundee area on the Monday your looking at £120 give or take ( much dearer if you want) . I know the open puts on bus transfers from Leuchars train station. ( nearest station to st andrews) on playing days. Am not sure bout practice days. You could stay in Edinburgh ( not cheap but decent night out) or even a town outside for a cheaper stay and get the train up on the Tuesday... The traffic won't be  bad as vast majority get the train and the bus transfer... I'm goin from Livingston... Train into Edinburgh.. Get connection to Leuchars... Jump on bus... Job done.
P.S there is a tram stop at Edinburgh Airport now which you can take to get into Edinburgh centre to get a connecting train... Hope ya have a good one and the weather's good... I actually can't wait already. Buzzing... Even though St Andrews is flat as hell and you can't see much unless your in a stand... Who cares.. Get next to a tee and watch the pros in action... Get some overpriced Stella in a plastic glass n spend freely at the merch tent.. Lol. Njoy.
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate the reply!

Starting to think it may not be worth the hassle 
Train from the airport seems to take over two hours and I can’t seem to find anything reasonable accommodation wise.

Would a taxi take us from the airport to St Andrew’s?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 24, 2021)

Dogma said:



			Would a taxi take us from the airport to St Andrew’s?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they will. It’s just a matter of how much you’re willing to pay. 

There are lots of firms that transfer to St Andrews. Usually around £80 to £140 one way for a pre booked car. I’d expect to double or triple that for The Open though.


----------



## C7usk (Oct 24, 2021)

Dogma said:



			Appreciate the reply!

Starting to think it may not be worth the hassle 
Train from the airport seems to take over two hours and I can’t seem to find anything reasonable accommodation wise.

Would a taxi take us from the airport to St Andrew’s?
		
Click to expand...

The train to Leuchars is only just over the hour and the car park has ole ty buses to then take you the few miles into St Andrews... We went in 2014 I think it was and worked a treat. Nice train journey over the forth rail bridge also... As for a taxi I'm not sure the price... I certain ky wouldn't be getting an airport cab... Poss be phoning one in advance to get a quote and arrange pick up.. Good luck.


----------



## Val (Oct 24, 2021)

2 for Saturday and 2 for Sunday secured in the ballot here 😎


----------



## RustyTom (Oct 28, 2021)

Not recieved any emails yet! fingers crossed tho.

has anyone had any communication since the first ballot was drawn, or do you reckon everyone has the email at the same time?


----------



## Doug_Aberdeen (Oct 28, 2021)

RustyTom said:



			Not recieved any emails yet! fingers crossed tho.

has anyone had any communication since the first ballot was drawn, or do you reckon everyone has the email at the same time?
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday was the last day to pay for tickets allocated from the initial ballot, so I'll assume they'll either run a further ballot, or release those for general sale shortly.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 28, 2021)

I have a theory that they’re communicating with people in alphabetical order. The only people I know who’ve been notified so far all have surnames A to D and those I know still waiting are towards the end in the W’s onwards. 

Don’t know for sure, just my theory, but it’s one way to manage the demands on the systems I guess. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cherry13 (Oct 28, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I have a theory that they’re communicating with people in alphabetical order. The only people I know who’ve been notified so far all have surnames A to D and those I know still waiting are towards the end in the W’s onwards.

Don’t know for sure, just my theory, but it’s one way to manage the demands on the systems I guess. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Bugger!! Haha


----------



## RustyTom (Oct 28, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I have a theory that they’re communicating with people in alphabetical order. The only people I know who’ve been notified so far all have surnames A to D and those I know still waiting are towards the end in the W’s onwards. 

Don’t know for sure, just my theory, but it’s one way to manage the demands on the systems I guess. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

yeah thats a possibility, if true it means im still in the running 🤞


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 28, 2021)

I hope so, otherwise *I HATE YOU ALL! *


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Has anyone else received notification yet?  I am in the ballot but nothing as of yet.............................


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 4, 2021)

My lovely daughter has invited me, not sure what day.
Only fitting she said as I was at the 100th.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 4, 2021)

Savo01 said:



			Bump!
		
Click to expand...

No. We are in the ballot, we have the accommodation, all we need now are the tickets.

The good news is we haven't been told we were unsuccessful.


----------



## C7usk (Nov 4, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I have a theory that they’re communicating with people in alphabetical order. The only people I know who’ve been notified so far all have surnames A to D and those I know still waiting are towards the end in the W’s onwards.

Don’t know for sure, just my theory, but it’s one way to manage the demands on the systems I guess. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lol. You would think surely not..... But weirdly my surname starts with C and I have tickets. My 2 mates who have W and L respectively haven't heard anything.... Its all a conspiracy... 😂


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 5, 2021)

Maybe a silly question, but for anyone that got tickets, were you emailed first thing in the morning or can it be sent at any time?


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 5, 2021)

This is the first FAQ on the website for the ballot. So still time for people who haven't herd back.


----------



## Mockba (Nov 8, 2021)

I applied for a practice day and the Thursday and I've received an email confirming I have tickets for the practice day. Does this mean that I've only been successful with the practice day application (all done on the same form I think) or do they split the days up separately so I could still get the Thursday?

Thanks


----------



## JohnF (Nov 8, 2021)

Just got an email confirming I was partially successful in the ballot. I got 1 Ad 1 CH for the Friday


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 8, 2021)

Well my compatriot got his email notification today and all he’s been offered is one wednesday ticket. Considering we both applied for every day of the week for both of us and my daughter it’s hugely disappointing.

Will have to chance our luck again in the ticket marketplace when that starts in the new year.


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 10, 2021)

I've still heard nothing, which I don't know is a good or bad thing.  I would be surprised if there is any surplus to go on sale next year given the demand apparently.  I remember going to Sandwich in 2011 and only buying a ticket for the Sunday, on the Thursday!  Changed times obviously.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 10, 2021)

Girl at my work got two tickets for the Sunday yesterday - her surname starts with a G so if they are indeed doing them in alphabetical order that's where they are.


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Girl at my work got two tickets for the Sunday yesterday - her surname starts with a G so if they are indeed doing them in alphabetical order that's where they are.
		
Click to expand...

I like to hear things like this, given mine starts with an S!


----------



## C7usk (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Sav


Savo01 said:



			I've still heard nothing, which I don't know is a good or bad thing.  I would be surprised if there is any surplus to go on sale next year given the demand apparently.  I remember going to Sandwich in 2011 and only buying a ticket for the Sunday, on the Thursday!  Changed times obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Hi savo, 
 A lot of people who have got tickets will not be using all the days they have been allocated so will be looking to get rid... So unless they know others who want them hopefully some will make it to resale... I know at present I have 4 for Sunday that I don't intend on using so will either look to pass onto members at the course I play / mates or resale to the site.... Am not interested in trying to make a profit on them as I am sure some will... Good luck. 👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 10, 2021)

Surname with a P so there's still hope. I've got a cracking few days planned up there that hinge on these tickets.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 10, 2021)

Savo01 said:



			I like to hear things like this, given mine starts with an S!
		
Click to expand...




Bazzatron said:



			Surname with a P so there's still hope. I've got a cracking few days planned up there that hinge on these tickets.
		
Click to expand...

My Surname begins with an *R*, so I'm going to be watching what happens to you two VERY closely!


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 10, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Girl at my work got two tickets for the Sunday yesterday - her surname starts with a G so if they are indeed doing them in alphabetical order that's where they are.
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to burst any bubbles but my surname starts with G and I was in the first lot offered tickets.


----------



## C7usk (Nov 10, 2021)

Garush34 said:



			Don't want to burst any bubbles but my surname starts with G and I was in the first lot offered tickets.
		
Click to expand...

Lol Garush, you have just crushed some dreams..


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 11, 2021)

Can I ask anyone who got tickets, are you regular ticket buyers for the Open?  I was there this year, and been to a couple now.  Just wondering did regulars get priority, if so, fair enough.


----------



## Fabia999 (Nov 11, 2021)

Savo01 said:



			Can I ask anyone who got tickets, are you regular ticket buyers for the Open?  I was there this year, and been to a couple now.  Just wondering did regulars get priority, if so, fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

No this was my first time and I got 2 Saturday tickets.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 11, 2021)

Just had an email - 4 tickets for Wednesday offered to me!

Cant decide if its worth it for a practise round... Only a few months after my boy is born - would you???


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just had an email - 4 tickets for Wednesday offered to me!

Cant decide if its worth it for a practise round... Only a few months after my boy is born - would you???
		
Click to expand...

A day/night in Scotland, a man needs a holiday!


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 11, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Just had an email - 4 tickets for Wednesday offered to me!

Cant decide if its worth it for a practise round... Only a few months after my boy is born - would you???
		
Click to expand...

You're not allowed to post in here without telling us the letter your last name starts with.


----------



## JonW (Nov 11, 2021)

I applied for Wednesday and Thursday.

I got an email a few weeks ago saying I’d been *partially* successful and had got the Wednesday. I paid £100 for them (2xadults & 2xjuniors) within a few days.

Then, earlier this week, I got an email saying that I’d actually been *fully* successful and can now buy the Thursday ones too. Think I’m going to do that and go overnight.

My surname begins with *W* and I don’t have a dog.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 12, 2021)

It seems odd just how many people are being offered Wednesday tickets. Everyone I know outside of this forum who applied has been offered a Wednesday ticket. Only one person I know got a competition day ticket.


----------



## big_matt (Nov 12, 2021)

I got the Friday tickets i applied for a while ago now and my surname is later in the alphabet so not convinced by the surname order theory.

I have attended recent opens, and the last 2 at st andrews, but not sure if they prioritised regular attenders for these tickets or not.

Am sure that everyone who wants to go will get to go, it will just take time to process all the offers that werent accepted and redistribute them to those who werent lucky initially. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			You're not allowed to post in here without telling us the letter your last name starts with.
		
Click to expand...

D...


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 12, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			D...
		
Click to expand...

Jon W has debunked the surname theory that a few of us were holding on to...


----------



## Highlander72 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, I was luckily enough to get 2 tickets for Saturday and Sunday and gutted I won't make it now. Do I have to wait until the official resell site is up and running or can I sell them before? And advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 13, 2021)

Highlander72 said:



			Hi, I was luckily enough to get 2 tickets for Saturday and Sunday and gutted I won't make it now. Do I have to wait until the official resell site is up and running or can I sell them before? And advice is greatly appreciated
		
Click to expand...

https://www.theopen.com/ticket-ballot-faqs

You need to wait and resell them on their resale marketplace in the new year.

My understanding on all this so far is that they’re non transferable and non refundable any other way.


----------



## Highlander72 (Nov 13, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



https://www.theopen.com/ticket-ballot-faqs

You need to wait and resell them on their resale marketplace in the new year.

My understanding on all this so far is that they’re non transferable and non refundable any other way.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thanks for the advice and I will stick them on the resell site next year


----------



## Rewood (Nov 13, 2021)

Just joined here as trying to work out what is going on with ballot.  I've done good few opens and have not heard about my application for Thursday ticket. I'm gutted. From lads I know it seems like if you were partly successful in ballot you will be offered those tickets that weren't taken up from first sale. If that's true, that's harsh. Though unsuccessful people would have had chance with those.  Not holding out much hope now.

Just out of interest. Has anyone had email last week or so that didn't get one when first ballot results announced?


----------



## JohnF (Nov 14, 2021)

Savo01 said:



			Can I ask anyone who got tickets, are you regular ticket buyers for the Open?  I was there this year, and been to a couple now.  Just wondering did regulars get priority, if so, fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

No first time buyer here


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 15, 2021)

Highlander72 said:



			Hi, I was luckily enough to get 2 tickets for Saturday and Sunday and gutted I won't make it now. Do I have to wait until the official resell site is up and running or can I sell them before? And advice is greatly appreciated
		
Click to expand...

This is what I applied for.  If I change my name to yours by deed pole will you sell them to me please?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 15, 2021)

Sorry to wee on chips chaps but I am a W 

I’ve had tickets since day and know three lads. one and 2 W’s and a C that are empty handed.


----------



## Rewood (Nov 15, 2021)

It says this on the faqs

I would like to transfer one or more of my tickets to a guest. What do I need to know?change content visibility
The tickets are fully transferrable and can be sent digitally to friends and family. The digital tickets will be available approximately 4-6 weeks prior to the event and can be transferred via an app, allowing individuals to hold and display their own tickets. The name of the ticket purchaser will be displayed on the ticket, but this will not restrict use of the ticket and it is not necessary for the original ticket purchaser to be in attendance at the event. The only instance in which ID might be necessary under normal circumstances is to confirm the age of an attendee using a Youth or Junior ticket, or if the ticket cannot be displayed digitally. More information about the digital ticketing provisions will be communicated to fans closer to the event.

Don't need to change name by email!  

Ps. I'll have any spares as well!


----------



## C7usk (Nov 15, 2021)

Rewood said:



			It says this on the faqs

I would like to transfer one or more of my tickets to a guest. What do I need to know?change content visibility
The tickets are fully transferrable and can be sent digitally to friends and family. The digital tickets will be available approximately 4-6 weeks prior to the event and can be transferred via an app, allowing individuals to hold and display their own tickets. The name of the ticket purchaser will be displayed on the ticket, but this will not restrict use of the ticket and it is not necessary for the original ticket purchaser to be in attendance at the event. The only instance in which ID might be necessary under normal circumstances is to confirm the age of an attendee using a Youth or Junior ticket, or if the ticket cannot be displayed digitally. More information about the digital ticketing provisions will be communicated to fans closer to the event.

Don't need to change name by email! 

Ps. I'll have any spares as well!
		
Click to expand...

Good to get a bit of clarity..thanks. Makes sense that you can transfer them to other named people....ive only been to 2 quite recent opens... St Andrews and Carnoustie and wasn't asked for ID at either... So the names shouldn't make a huge difference....


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 21, 2021)

I think it might be a no


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 23, 2021)

Is there an official end date for the ballot, before the re-sale, if any happens?  Still not had an email to say anything either way yet.


----------



## C7usk (Nov 23, 2021)

All I can mind is it was everyone would be informed by the end of November...


----------



## bignev (Nov 24, 2021)

Fabia999 said:



			Hey All,

I was succesful in the ballot for tickets. Has anybody else got good news?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing yet but still hopefull


----------



## Jordanti9 (Nov 24, 2021)

We thought my Mrs hadn’t got it. So we accepted the Tuesday practice day, and booked it off from work.

She got her email today for the Saturday and Sunday. She said she won’t accept it? But I said I can go. Not my fault she can’t attend haha  

Only downside her ticket is a youth and mine is an adult. So can’t even take a mate!


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 24, 2021)

Another of my mates got tickets for the Saturday today so they are still sending them out


----------



## BearcatGolf (Nov 24, 2021)

Howdy Y'all:  I'm American who lives in Indianapolis Indiana.  On a whim, I entered the lotteries for the Masters and Open Championship.  I was not successful for Masters tickets but I just found out I was awarded tickets for the opening round for the Open.  It is my son's senior year in high school and I wanted to do something special for him.  He is an accomplished junior golfer who will be playing for a major US college golf team.  I've never been to Great Britain and obviously to the Open Championship.  Any ideas where to begin looking for cities/towns and places to stay for a few days?  Best way to commute to Saint Andrews the day of the tournament? Any other advice is appreciated.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 29, 2021)

End of November tomorrow, still got my fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## SyR (Nov 29, 2021)

I applied for the Wed and Thu but haven't heard anything so far. It doesn't look good does it.


----------



## AAC (Nov 29, 2021)

BearcatGolf said:



			Howdy Y'all:  I'm American who lives in Indianapolis Indiana.  On a whim, I entered the lotteries for the Masters and Open Championship.  I was not successful for Masters tickets but I just found out I was awarded tickets for the opening round for the Open.  It is my son's senior year in high school and I wanted to do something special for him.  He is an accomplished junior golfer who will be playing for a major US college golf team.  I've never been to Great Britain and obviously to the Open Championship.  Any ideas where to begin looking for cities/towns and places to stay for a few days?  Best way to commute to Saint Andrews the day of the tournament? Any other advice is appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

If you are flying into Heathrow you would be spoilt for choice of great courses within an hours drive, you could then fly to Edinburgh for the open and take the train to St Andrews, they will have shuttle buses from there.

If your flying straight to Scotland again there are many course's to play, there is another thread on here discussing exactly that.


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 30, 2021)

Slept in this morning..........................
Spilt tea over myself whilst driving to work............................
Just got an email to say I was unsuccessful in the Open ballot.................
Today is not a good day!


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 30, 2021)

Same here


----------



## sweaty sock (Nov 30, 2021)

I've still had nothing.... edit, also unsuccessful... pity that.  So now to cancel all the accommodation that was also booked...


----------



## mg444444 (Nov 30, 2021)

Last day of november…email says i was unsuccessful.


----------



## StevieT (Nov 30, 2021)

Email received just now; Unsuccessful … Gutted!


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Nov 30, 2021)

Unsuccessful


----------



## Aquinn_1993 (Nov 30, 2021)

Yep, unsuccessful


----------



## Rewood (Nov 30, 2021)

Bollocks


----------



## SyR (Nov 30, 2021)

SyR said:



			I applied for the Wed and Thu but haven't heard anything so far. It doesn't look good does it. 

Click to expand...

Also had the email this morning


----------



## C7usk (Nov 30, 2021)

Unlucky folks... I had 2 mates got the dreaded unsuccessful email today also... 1.3 million applicant's... Wow.. Hopefully you all have better luck in January sale. 👍


----------



## Backache (Nov 30, 2021)

Been to the last three opens at St A but unsuccessful this time.


----------



## Savo01 (Nov 30, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I've still had nothing.... edit, also unsuccessful... pity that.  So now to cancel all the accommodation that was also booked...
		
Click to expand...

I'd not dismiss the January re-sale.  Given by what people have said on here, a good few tickets will probably be returned.


----------



## C7usk (Nov 30, 2021)

Savo01 said:



			I'd not dismiss the January re-sale.  Given by what people have said on here, a good few tickets will probably be returned.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, think there is still a good chance.. Mates have registered for the resale..... Hopefully it's genuine golf fans and not touts trying to rip people off. 👍


----------



## sweaty sock (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm not going to bother.  I enjoy going to the practice and thursday to get a quiet(er) look around the course etc, if its going to be sold out all week like a Sunday then I'll give it a miss i think.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 30, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			I'm not going to bother.  I enjoy going to the practice and thursday to get a quiet(er) look around the course etc, if its going to be sold out all week like a Sunday then I'll give it a miss i think.
		
Click to expand...

The Dunhill is when to got to watch pros play the Old Course - the Open is a great occasion but it's not the best place to see a lot of the action or the course - and The Old Course is the hardest course to watch at.


----------



## sweaty sock (Nov 30, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			The Dunhill is when to got to watch pros play the Old Course - the Open is a great occasion but it's not the best place to see a lot of the action or the course - and The Old Course is the hardest course to watch at.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, the attraction of the old course is that its in the town centre, so you can just leave the course for a pint and some pub food rather than queueing for an 'Open Burger' and a plastic pint of watered down Tennents....


----------



## AAC (Nov 30, 2021)

No luck in the ballot here, I have cancelled the Hotel booking and I guess will have to do with watching it on the TV


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 30, 2021)

Not successful either.  OK, it's official.  I hate all of you who have got tickets.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 30, 2021)

And another one. I'll speak to my son, but I'm not sure that I can be bothered with the re-sale lottery.


----------



## C7usk (Nov 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Not successful either.  OK, it's official.  I hate all of you who have got tickets. 

Click to expand...

Lol. Robster. Ya may as well wait for resale now... For all the time it'll take... Gd luck..


----------



## Rewood (Dec 1, 2021)

And to rub salt in wounds of not getting tickets. Just been offered two nights camping on open campsite! Bollocks. 150 quid plus 100 deposit. So what do you do.


----------



## Steco85 (Dec 27, 2021)

I was successful in the ballot 1 adult 1 under 16. But no idea where I can find reasonable accommodation. Everywhere sold out Dundee/Edinburgh also sold out  Any ideas?


----------



## C7usk (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi Steco, congrats on getting a ticket but tbh if you checked all the usual websites then am out of ideas.. Booking.com, Airbnb, holiday lettings, all caravan sites.. I presume Perth and Aberdeen are sold out also? Hopefully a lot of people have got accommodation and are still waiting to see if they get tickets in January's resale... And if they don't they cancel and you get a chance at something.... Good luck. 👍


----------



## Rewood (Jan 1, 2022)

Try the camping people.  Camping (stayattheopen.com). I'm in there for 2 nights.  They have been very helpful.  Not done it myself before, but mates have.  They say it's very good.  If all else fails, I'll take you tickets off you!


----------



## Steco85 (Jan 1, 2022)

Rewood said:



			Try the camping people.  Camping (stayattheopen.com). I'm in there for 2 nights.  They have been very helpful.  Not done it myself before, but mates have.  They say it's very good.  If all else fails, I'll take you tickets off you!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate I'll message them 👍


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2022)

If anyone is looking for tickets I may have access to a pair for the Saturday. PM me for details.


----------



## Rewood (Jan 24, 2022)

As above, I'm looking for single for Thursday if anyone has spare!  Cheers.


----------



## Jura - - 27 (Jan 25, 2022)

GGTTH said:



			I stupidly applied for Thurs - Sun thinking I could opt out if I didn't get the day I wanted.

Now I have a ticket for all 4. I mean, delighted and all that but there is a slim chance I'll be able to make all 4. I presume if I just purchase the 4, I can sell on the ones I don't need? Or am I stuffed?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I am willing to purchase some tickets from you. Send me your personal email and we can talk

Jurie


----------



## Savo01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Is there anyone on here willing to transfer tickets? I am interested if anyone is. This is legal and allowed according to the Open website rules.


----------



## Jura - - 27 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi

I am willing to purchase tickets from anyone who is willing to transfer. Transfers are valid


----------



## thehole18yards (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi everyone, is anyone still looking to transfer tickets for any of the 4 days?

I wasn't successful in the ballot this time around, unfortunately.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rewood (Feb 14, 2022)

https://www.theopen.com/latest/150-days-to-go-150th-open-celebrations

Resale announced in this article. Some time next month. Little more detail though. Demand going to be high I fear. But hopefully making everyone buy every ticket they applied for in ballot will mean good few on sale.

It'll be interesting to see how they do it, but I guess it'll be certain time, certain day, and website crashes for most! 

Again, I know I'm newbie on here, but regular attender at open and been hacking round course for 40 odd years, so  genuine golfer who is still looking for Thursday ticket still!  Got me tent lined up for two nights!


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Feb 15, 2022)

That’s really poor communication from R&A burying that announcement in a much wider update. For the platform to be effective they need to drive supply of tickets so should be more proactive and assertive in landing this and engaging members how to use it.


----------



## giannijambo (Feb 25, 2022)

hi folks, looking to purchase any tickets for transfer on the off chance someone can't make it, missed out in the ballot. Thank you very much in advance. Hector


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

Resale up now folks. Just got Thursday one! Going quick.


----------



## giannijambo (Mar 8, 2022)

Rewood said:



			Resale up now folks. Just got Thursday one! Going quick.
		
Click to expand...

got a link? thanks


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

It's not that clear.

Step 1 - Sign in using your email and password

Step 2 - Click your name and select 'My Account'

Step 3 - Select 'Ticket Resale Platform' in the menu

Step 4 - Select 'Buy Tickets' to be taken to the platform

Step 5 - Choose your preferred tickets and follow the payment journey


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

You have to do that. On the official open golf website.


----------



## giannijambo (Mar 8, 2022)

Rewood said:



			It's not that clear.

Step 1 - Sign in using your email and password

Step 2 - Click your name and select 'My Account'

Step 3 - Select 'Ticket Resale Platform' in the menu

Step 4 - Select 'Buy Tickets' to be taken to the platform

Step 5 - Choose your preferred tickets and follow the payment journey
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks. Any left?


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

Coming and going for Thursday. Friday onwards, no.  But mate is looking to get rid of child ticket and he had not been approached. More to come I would say.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 8, 2022)

Huh? The ticket resale platform doesn't show up in my account.

I'm guessing it's not truely live yet or it's in some sort of rolling launch.


----------



## Sand Trapped (Mar 8, 2022)

All live now, tickets coming and going - would suggest staying on the site and refreshing for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 8, 2022)

Still not showing for me?


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

It's not in an obvious place.  Go into My Account and should look like this..


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

They are popping up all the time.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 8, 2022)

Yep, thanks. It’s definitely not showing there for me. Tried on mobile and in two different browsers on desktop.


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

Were you unsucessful in ballot?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 8, 2022)

Rewood said:



			Were you unsucessful in ballot?
		
Click to expand...

Yes/no. I got a practice day ticket.


----------



## Rewood (Mar 8, 2022)

That could be it. I think this sale is for those that were unsuccessful in ballot.


----------



## C7usk (Mar 8, 2022)

Was there not a point previously a few months ago where you had to register an interest in the resale?.. My mate just got a sat ticket.... Took 20 attempts of just constantly going through the process... Cannot wait. 👍. Good luck folks.


----------



## JamboJapp (Mar 8, 2022)

Couldn't believe I missed out on the ballot last year but chuffed to bits when I picked up a ticket for Friday this afternoon  Not my fav open venue to spectate at as it really struggles to provide viewing areas compared to elsewhere but I'd have hated to miss the 150th edition. Also the Monday finale in 2015 was the last open I attended with my old man so felt a little emotional sorting a ticket on my own.


----------



## C7usk (Mar 8, 2022)

JamboJapp said:



			Couldn't believe I missed out on the ballot last year but chuffed to bits when I picked up a ticket for Friday this afternoon  Not my fav open venue to spectate at as it really struggles to provide viewing areas compared to elsewhere but I'd have hated to miss the 150th edition. Also the Monday finale in 2015 was the last open I attended with my old man so felt a little emotional sorting a ticket on my own.
		
Click to expand...

Well done jambo, glad to hear you've managed to get a ticket... Aye, your auld boy will defo have a better view than you by the sounds of it... Agree its not the best for viewing... But the buzz / atmosphere will more than make up for it... Hope you have a great time. 😉


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 9, 2022)

Rewood said:



			That could be it. I think this sale is for those that were unsuccessful in ballot.
		
Click to expand...

That makes no sense - how are people offering tickets for sale if it’s only people unsuccessful getting access to the platform?


----------



## Rewood (Mar 9, 2022)

I mean I think the only people that can buy in this sale is those that were unsuccessful in the ballot.

The bit I'm not sure about is where the tickets on sale have come from!  I know a few that were successful in the ballot but they have not been given opportunity to sell tickets they don't now need!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 9, 2022)

Rewood said:



			The bit I'm not sure about is where the tickets on sale have come from!  I know a few that were successful in the ballot but they have not been given opportunity to sell tickets they don't now need!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Apologies if it sounds like I’m moaning at you, I’m not.


----------



## Savo01 (Mar 9, 2022)

Got 2 for Saturday, it was a very frustrating system it seemed but I get that lots of people wanted them.  Constantly clicking and re-clicking on tickets.  Can anyone tell me, do buses run from Edinburgh/Dunfermline to St. Andrews over the days? I have hotels booked in both, and I understand it is the 150th Open but do tickets tend to be floating about for the next day at Open's?


----------



## C7usk (Mar 9, 2022)

Savo01 said:



			Got 2 for Saturday, it was a very frustrating system it seemed but I get that lots of people wanted them.  Constantly clicking and re-clicking on tickets.  Can anyone tell me, do buses run from Edinburgh/Dunfermline to St. Andrews over the days? I have hotels booked in both, and I understand it is the 150th Open but do tickets tend to be floating about for the next day at Open's?
		
Click to expand...

Well done sav. You will get a train to leuchers and they run shuttle buses from there to the course. I'm not sure about buses from Edinburgh or dunfermline. The train is easy though.


----------



## Rewood (Mar 14, 2022)

Mate just emailed ticket office about not being offered chance to sell spare tickets. They came back saying resale is being staggered and he will be offered opportunity to sell shortly. Trying to protect website by limiting numbers apparantly. Faq also says those that were partially successful in ballot also should be able to buy.


----------



## C7usk (Mar 14, 2022)

Rewood said:



			Mate just emailed ticket office about not being offered chance to sell spare tickets. They came back saying resale is being staggered and he will be offered opportunity to sell shortly. Trying to protect website by limiting numbers apparantly. Faq also says those that were partially successful in ballot also should be able to buy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for update Rewood... Good to know. 👍


----------



## r11john (Mar 21, 2022)

Student accommodation.


----------



## Alfie750 (Mar 24, 2022)

*Free Junior Ticket*

I was fortunate enough to get 2 adult tickets for the Saturday via the ballot. I hadn't realised that I should have applied for a free junior ticket for my 4 year old at the same time. I just must have missed it during the application process.

I was told by the ticket office last year that I would have to 'purchase' the additional free Junior Ticket through the official resale platform but they have since told me that the platform is only available to unsuccessful or partially successful applicants - that doesn't include me.

Does anyone have an unwanted free Junior Ticket for the Saturday please, or know of any way I could get access to one? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Rewood (Mar 30, 2022)

Some up for sale now on resale platform!


----------



## Savo01 (Apr 12, 2022)

If people are still looking tickets are popping up on the re-sale site all the time.  In the past 5 days I've got 3 Sunday and another Saturday ticket.  Some Thursday and Friday ones have popped up too.


----------



## milngavie_hacker (Apr 15, 2022)

Savo01 said:



			If people are still looking tickets are popping up on the re-sale site all the time.  In the past 5 days I've got 3 Sunday and another Saturday ticket.  Some Thursday and Friday ones have popped up too.
		
Click to expand...

Been keeping an eye after seeing this post and tonight a selection of tickets came available for the Thursday and was able to pick up two. It’s worth staying logged in and refreshing a couple of times a day for those still on the lookout for tickets.


----------



## Ian blakesley (May 25, 2022)

Can anyone help with 4 tickets for the Saturday and Sunday, I know it’s a long shot . I booked accommodation and booked flights last summer but didn’t think it’s would be so hard getting tickets 🤦‍♂️
Thankyou in Advance


----------



## milngavie_hacker (May 25, 2022)

Ian blakesley said:



			Can anyone help with 4 tickets for the Saturday and Sunday, I know it’s a long shot . I booked accommodation and booked flights last summer but didn’t think it’s would be so hard getting tickets 🤦‍♂️
Thankyou in Advance
		
Click to expand...

Unprecedented demand for tickets. When the Open was last in St Andrews in 2015 I ordered the tickets online just a few weeks before. I know it closes at the end of June but the ticket resale platform is probably your best bet. That’s how I got my tickets and you will see in the thread other members have been successful there too.


----------



## Mickyc (May 25, 2022)

If anyone can help with one ticket for Friday please let me know. We are a party of 5 and the resale platform only allows me to get 4. thanks


----------



## Val (Jun 5, 2022)

I now have 2 spare tickets for the Saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## giannijambo (Jul 13, 2022)

I have a single spare ticket for tomorrow, Thursday, if anyone is interested? PM me. Can transfer it via the app. 

Thanks, Hector


----------



## Ian blakesley (Jul 15, 2022)

Just in the off chance if there are any tickets for today  , we going up today for the weekend so trying our luck for today 😊


----------

